# Erbgesundheitsgericht (ναζιστική ορολογία)



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

Πρόκειται για τα δικαστήρια όπου αποφάσιζαν οι ναζί για τη φυλετική καθαρότητα και πολλές φορές όριζαν υποχρεωτικές στειρώσεις κ.ά. μέτρα. Σχετικά γράφει αναλυτικά το άρθρο περί ναζιστικής ευγονικής στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια.

Το θέμα είναι ότι στο άρθρο χρησιμοποιούνται δύο διαφορετικές αποδόσεις: «Δικαστήρια Γενετικής Υγείας» και «Δικαστήρια Κληρονομικής Υγείας» (είναι κι εκείνο το Erb- στην αρχή, που προέρχεται από το _erben_, κληρονομώ). Μήπως μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε στο ένα από τα δύο με βάση συζήτηση ή και άλλες πηγές;


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2015)

Φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ναζιστικό νεολογισμό αντί του _ευγονική_ (γι’ αυτό και σε τούτο το λεξικό τα θεωρεί συνώνυμα). Επί του ερωτήματος, όχι _γενετική υγεία_, γιατί γι’ αυτό υπάρχει το genetisch. Να το πούμε : *πατρογονική* υγεία;

Σκέψη: αυτό το Erb(e) το ξαναβρίσκουμε στην Εταιρεία Σπουδών *Ahnenerbe*. Πώς μεταφράζεται το τελευταίο; _Προπατορική Κληρονομιά_; _Πατρογονική Κληρονομιά_; _Προπατορική Παρακαταθήκη_;


====
βλ. όμως και σχόλιο του Earion στο #21 όπου επαναφέρει και καταλήγει στο *δικαστήριο γενετικής υγείας*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

Για όποιον όρο δεν έχει ήδη μεταφραστεί και χρησιμοποιηθεί (π.χ. αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν μεταφραστεί τα πρακτικά της δίκης της Νυρεμβέργης στα ελληνικά) υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Οι ναζί δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το _genetisch_ επειδή «καθάριζαν» τη γλώσσα από ξένα στοιχεία (όπως π.χ. το Telephon που το είπαν Fernsprecher) και πολλά άλλα. Όπως το βρήκες, Earion, που δείχνει ότι Erbgesundheit είναι η γερμανοποιημένη απόδοση της ευγονικής (Eugenik στα γερμανικά).

Γενικά, η ειδική ορολογία της εποχής είναι «στιγματισμένη» και δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τίποτα σήμερα στα γερμανικά (ΟΚ, υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις όπως το Volkswagen). Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποδοθούν τέτοιοι όροι στα ελληνικά. Οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω π.χ. θα απέδιδε το _Ahnenerbe_, και θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κι άλλα, τραβηγμένα και λίγο ζαβά (π.χ. για να κατασκευάσω ένα κακοσχηματισμένο τερατάκι: _Προπατρώο Κληροδότημα_), όπου ξαφνικά δεν μεταφράζω ουδέτερα όμως, αλλά με πολιτική χροιά.


----------



## rogne (Nov 27, 2015)

Για το _Ahnenerbe_, νομίζω καλά το αποδίδει η γουίκι: 

The group was formerly called the Study Society for Primordial Intellectual history, German Ancestral Heritage (Studiengesellschaft für Geistesurgeschichte‚ Deutsches Ahnenerbe), but it was renamed in 1937 as the Research and Teaching Community of the Ancestral Heritage (Forschungs- und Lehrgemeinschaft des Ahnenerbe).

Στα ελληνικά προκύπτει το αρκετά άχρωμο "Κληρονομιά των Προγόνων". Για το _Erbgesundheit_, αν δεν είναι πιασμένη εν προκειμένω η απόδοση για κάτι άλλο (π.χ. για κανένα _Rassengesundheit_), ίσως να μπορούσαμε να ξεφύγουμε λίγο και να το πούμε με τ' όνομά του: "Φυλετική Υγεία".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

rogne said:


> Στα ελληνικά προκύπτει το αρκετά άχρωμο "Κληρονομιά των Προγόνων". Για το _Erbgesundheit_, αν δεν είναι πιασμένη εν προκειμένω η απόδοση για κάτι άλλο (π.χ. για κανένα _Rassengesundheit_), ίσως να μπορούσαμε να ξεφύγουμε λίγο και να το πούμε με τ' όνομά του: "Φυλετική Υγεία".



Τώρα συνειδητοποιώ καλύτερα, χάρη σε αυτό το «αρκετά άχρωμο» τη δυσκολία του προβλήματος. Πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να είναι άχρωμη η απόδοση τέτοιων όρων -- και αν πρέπει να μην είναι άχρωμη (καθώς δεν ήταν άχρωμοι ούτε οι πρωτότυποι νεολογισμοί), πόσο «χρώμα» μπορείς να προσθέσεις στην απόδοση και με ποιον τρόπο ώστε να μην ξεφεύγεις μεταφραστικά από την άλλη πλευρά; Η «φυλετική υγεία» είναι 100% σωστή, όμως είναι αυτό που θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε σήμερα ερμηνευτικά σε έναν ιστορικό απολογισμό και αμφιβάλλω αν θα τον χρησιμοποιούσαν οι ναζί ως επωνυμία δικαστηρίου.

Χμ, ενδιαφέρον. Θυμίζει τα προβλήματα με το ψευδοκράτος και με τον ανώνυμο βόρειο γείτονα. Ίσως η λύση είναι να εξαφανίσεις τον τίτλο (δηλαδή, «τα κεφαλαία») και να μείνεις στην περιγραφή του αντικειμένου (που μπορείς πιο εύκολα να την κάνεις με σημερινή οπτική). Αρκεί να βολεύεται και το κείμενό σου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2015)

Απαντώ εντελώς αυθόρμητα: ναι, πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, να διατηρήσουμε το χρώμα. Το «κληρονομιά των προγόνων» δεν μου ακούγεται άχρωμο, ίσα ίσα μου φέρνει στο νου τα δικά μας (προγονικές αρετές, πατρογονικά κλέη, παλιγγενεσίες κ.τ.τ.), που έχουν κι αυτά πολυσήμαντο περιεχόμενο.

Το _Rassengesundheit_ το βρίσκω να χρησιμοποιείται πάνω από μια φορά ήδη από τις αρχές του αιώνα, οπότε κρίνω ότι η απόδοση «φυλετική υγεία» είναι πιασμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> Απαντώ εντελώς αυθόρμητα: ναι, πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, να διατηρήσουμε το χρώμα. Το «κληρονομιά των προγόνων» δεν μου ακούγεται άχρωμο, ίσα ίσα μου φέρνει στο νου τα δικά μας (προγονικές αρετές, πατρογονικά κλέη, παλιγγενεσίες κ.τ.τ.), που έχουν κι αυτά πολυσήμαντο περιεχόμενο.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ. Είναι μεταφραστικά δίκαιη μια τέτοια επιλογή;

Τεσπα, για να συνοψίσω τα θέματα που άνοιξα και άνοιξαν σε αυτό το νήμα:

Για την αρχική μου ερώτηση, το Erbgesundheitsgericht, καταλήγω (προς το παρόν, πάντα) στην απόδοση «το λεγόμενο δικαστήριο κληρονομικής υγείας», με πεζά αρχικά ώστε να δώσω έμφαση στο περιεχόμενο.
Για την ασυμβατότητα στο κείμενο της βικιπαίδειας, την επισημαίνω ξανά για όσους παρεμβαίνουν εκεί.
Για το Ahnenerbe, ελπίζω να μη μου χρειαστεί στο κείμενό μου.
Για την απόδοση τέτοιων φορτισμένων όρων συνολικά, απελθέτω απ' εμού το ποτήριον -- όσο και όπου είναι δυνατό.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 27, 2015)

Η αγγλική βίκη πάντως συμφωνεί με το «δικαστήριο κληρονομικής υγείας» (Hereditary Health Court).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 27, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Η αγγλική βίκη πάντως συμφωνεί με το «δικαστήριο κληρονομικής υγείας» (Hereditary Health Court).



Είναι, όμως, έτσι ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε λόγο για για «υγεία ως προς/ όσον αφορά την κληρονομικότητα»; Γενικά, έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο όρος «δικαστήριο φυλετικής καθαρότητας» είναι ο πλέον ακριβής, πέραν αντιστοιχίσεων ή της όποιας προσπάθειας να αποφευχθούν επαναλήψεις και διπλές χρήσεις αποδόσεων. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Και γιατί όχι, π.χ., «δικαστήριο εθνικής ταυτότητας»; Σημειώνω ότι ο διαβόητος νόμος της Νυρεμβέργης του 1935 αναφέρεται στην προστασία της «καθαρότητας του γερμανικού αίματος και της γερμανικής τιμής». Κάθε απόδοση με «φυλετικό» υποθέτω ότι είναι μεταπολεμική και συνεπώς ερμηνευτική. (Πολύ θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω πώς είχαν αποδοθεί --αν είχαν αποδοθεί-- αυτοί οι νόμοι και το σκεπτικό τους στα ελληνικά της εποχής.)

Σημειώνω παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή είναι μάλλον άγνωστο νομίζω, ότι το δεύτερο μέρος («προστασία της τιμής») αφορούσε εκτός από την απαγόρευση μεικτών γάμων και την απαγόρευση πρόσληψης Γερμανίδων οικιακών βοηθών από Εβραίους. Καθώς δεν υπήρχε γενική απαγόρευση πρόσληψης Γερμανών από Εβραίους υποθέτω ότι η συγκεκριμένη απαγόρευση προστάτευε το αίμα μια και οι οικιακές βοηθοί νομοτελειακά ενδίδουν στα αφεντικά τους. (Τέτοια εμπιστοσύνη στην αξιοπρέπεια των γνήσιων Γερμανίδων...)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σημειώνω παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή είναι μάλλον άγνωστο νομίζω, ότι το δεύτερο μέρος («προστασία της τιμής») αφορούσε εκτός από την απαγόρευση μεικτών γάμων και την απαγόρευση πρόσληψης Γερμανίδων οικιακών βοηθών από Εβραίους. Καθώς δεν υπήρχε γενική απαγόρευση πρόσληψης Γερμανών από Εβραίους υποθέτω ότι η συγκεκριμένη απαγόρευση προστάτευε το αίμα μια και οι οικιακές βοηθοί νομοτελειακά ενδίδουν στα αφεντικά τους. (Τέτοια εμπιστοσύνη στην αξιοπρέπεια των γνήσιων Γερμανίδων...)



:) (Τα λόγια είναι περιττά, νομίζω)


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2015)

Τα «ταυτοτικά» είναι μεταπολεμικά. Τα «φυλετικά» είναι στο πνεύμα του Μεσοπολέμου.

Σημειώνω: Rassenhygiene (συνώνυμος όρος στα γερμανικά του _ευγονική_) = φυλετική υγιεινή (βλ. ενδεικτικά και διόλου εξαντλητικά εδώ, εδώ, ή εδώ —παραλείπω παραπομπές σε ρατσιστικές ιστοσελίδες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Στο παλιό αλλά αξιόπιστο (για την ηλικία του) γερμανοελληνικό λεξικό μου, του Τσουκανά, εκδ. Κακουλίδη 1961, στο λήμμα Rasse, γράφει:

Rasse = φυλή, ράτσα
Rassenhaß = φυλετικό μίσος (ΣτΔρ7χ: τωρινή ορθογραφία Rassenhass)
Rassenhygiene = ευγονική (ΣτΔρ7χ: ΟΧΙ φυλετική υγιεινή)
και 2-3 λήμματα ακόμη για τα άλογα ράτσας και το επίθετο ρατσιστικός.

Erbgesundheit και Ahnenerbe δεν υπάρχουν (όπως κατά κανόνα δεν βρίσκεται αμιγώς ναζιστική ορολογία παρά μόνο σε ειδικά κείμενα), υπάρχει όμως Fernsprecher (και δεκάδες παράγωγα). Υπάρχουν επίσης λήμματα που χρονολογούν σαφώς το λεξικό στη μεταπολεμική περίοδο (π.χ. Atombombe, Bundesregierung). Παρατηρούμε λοιπόν αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι: ότι οι αποδόσεις με προσδιορισμό _φυλετικός_ είναι μεταγενέστεροι, ερμηνευτικοί για το σημερινό αναγνωστικό κοινό. Και τα τρία βιβλία που παραθέτεις, Earion, είναι του 21ου αιώνα· προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν το σύστημα με το _φυλετικό_.

Ενώ λοιπόν θεωρώ θεμιτό να γράφουμε ή να επεξηγούμε μεταφράζοντας σήμερα για φυλετικούς νόμους, φυλετικό διαχωρισμό κ.λπ., μου μοιάζει απίστευτος αναχρονισμός να γράψω ότι ο Τάδε ήταν πρόεδρος του Ανώτατου Φυλετικού Δικαστηρίου (και ακόμη χειρότερα να το τοποθετούσα σε διαλόγους: «Τι κάνεις, Χανς;» «Με διόρισαν γραμματέα στο Φυλετικό Δικαστήριο»). Το πολύ πολύ να μεταφερόμουν στην Πρετόρια του απαρτχάιντ με μια τέτοια αναφορά.

Εδώ ούτε καν οι ναζί δεν βάφτισαν το δικαστήριό τους και τους νόμους τους «φυλετικούς» (Rassen-κάτι) και χρησιμοποίησαν ευφημισμούς. Πώς θα το κάνει ισοπεδωτικά ο μεταφραστής μετά από 80 χρόνια; Δεν θα αναρωτηθεί ο αναγνώστης: «Καλά, πόσο ψεύτες ή χαζοί ήταν οι Γερμανοί που ενώ είχαν «Φυλετικούς νόμους» και «Φυλετικά δικαστήρια» δεν είχαν δήθεν καταλάβει για το Ολοκαύτωμα;»


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2015)

Τα βιβλία είναι μεν του 21ου αιώνα, αλλά μεταφέρουν (και τα πιστεύουμε) τη φρασεολογία της εποχής. Συγνώμη που από βιασύνη έβαλα μόνο τους συνδέσμους, έπρεπε να βάλω τις περικοπές. Ιδού:
Στα τέλη του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα η μοντέρνα επιστήμη της γενετικής γέννησε το διεθνές πεδίο της ευγονικής, ένας όρος [ουψ! λαθάκι μεταφραστικό] που έκανε την εμφάνισή του στον υπότιτλο ενός βιβλίου του 1910 ... [λάθος της συγγραφέως: όχι στον υπότιτλο, στον τίτλο_ Eugenics—The Science of Human Improvement by Better Breeding_] _Ευγονική: Η επιστήμη της ανθρώπινης βελτίωσης μέσω καλύτερης ανατροφής._ Στους γερμανικούς κύκλους ευγονιστών αναφερόταν επίσης ως φυλετική υγιεινή...
​
Wendy Lower. _Οι μαινάδες του Χίτλερ: ο ρόλος των Γερμανίδων στα ναζιστικά πεδία θανάτου_. Μετάφραση Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο, 2014.​
Στις 12 Ιανουαρίου του 1932 η εφημερίδα [Münchener Post] κάνει μνεία μιας ομιλίας κάποιου δόκτορα Στάμπεργκ από το Χέμνιτς υπό τον τίτλο «Φυλετική υγιεινή στο Τρίτο Ράιχ»​
Geert Mak. _Στην Ευρώπη: ταξίδια στον 20ό αιώνα_. Μετάφραση Ινώ Βαν Ντάικ-Μπαλτά. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο, 2007.​

Η έννοια της υγιεινής άρχισε να διαδίδεται από την ιατρική και σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής, στους οποίους περιλαμβανόταν όχι μόνο η «κοινωνική υγιεινή», αλλά, πολύ πιο κρίσιμα, και η «φυλετική υγιεινή».

... όπως κι αν γίνονταν κατανοητοί αυτοί οι όροι, το κίνημα υπέρ της φυλετικής υγιεινής εισήγαγε μια δυσοίωνα ορθολογική και επιστημονική κατηγοριοποίηση των ανθρώπων σε όσους ήταν και όσους δεν ήταν «πολύτιμοι» για το έθνος.

Στη ρίζα της η φυλετική υγιεινή γεννήθηκε από μια νέα τάση να κυβερνηθεί η κοινωνία από επιστημονικές αρχές, ανεξάρτητα από κάθε άλλο κριτήριο.​
Richard Evans. _Η έλευση του Γ΄ Ράιχ_. μετάφραση Κ. Αντύπας. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια, 2013, σ. 34-41.​
Ο όρος Rassenhygiene παρουσιάζεται σε μελέτες τουλάχιστον από το 1913 (Kurt Goldtsein, _Über Rassenhygiene_) (και πιθανότατα από πολύ νωρίτερα, απλώς δεν έψαξα). Αλλά —κι εδώ είναι το σημαντικό— δεν ήταν λέξη ταμπού, όπως σήμερα, ώστε να διστάσει να τον χρησιμοποιήσει το ναζιστικό καθεστώς. Ήταν καθιερωμένη διεθνώς. Η Γερμανική Εταιρεία Φυλετικής Υγιεινής είχε ιδρυθεί το 1905 (βλ. και εδώ). Άλλωστε η πρωτοπορία στα θέματα ευγονικής στην πράξη ερχόταν από καθ’ όλα δημοκρατικές χώρες όπως οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και η Σουηδία. Το ναζιστικό κράτος πάντως δεν αρκέστηκε στον πιο «συγκρατημένο» όρο Ressenhygiene αλλά, με τη θαυμαστή γερμανική μεθοδικότητα, έπλασε (κι αν δεν έπλασε, διέδωσε) τον όρο Rassenkunde (αναρωτιέμαι αυτό πώς μεταφράζεται). Μάλιστα στα SS λειτουργούσε ειδικό γραφείο Rasseamt. Και για να συμπληρώσουμε το μεταφραστικό γρίφο, αναφέρω κι άλλους παρεμφερείς όρους: με την άνοδο στην εξουσία δημιουργήθηκαν έδρες στα πανεπιστήμιο με γνωστικά αντικείμενα Rassenbiologie, Erbbiologie, Menschlische Erblehre (εδώ σε θέλω) και Vererbungslehre und Rassenforschung (βλ. εδώ). Κλείνω το σημείωμα με άλλον ένα αστερισμό όρων: Στα 1930 τρεις σκαπανείς της γερμανικής ευγονικής εγκαινίασαν περιοδικό με τίτλο _Eugenik, Erblehre, Erbpflege_, τον οποίο ένας Αμερικανός μελετητής μεταφράζει _Eugenics, Heredity, Hereditary Care_ (βλ. εδώ).



drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ ούτε καν οι ναζί δεν βάφτισαν το δικαστήριό τους και τους νόμους τους «φυλετικούς» (Rassen-κάτι) και χρησιμοποίησαν ευφημισμούς. Πώς θα το κάνει ισοπεδωτικά ο μεταφραστής μετά από 80 χρόνια; Δεν θα αναρωτηθεί ο αναγνώστης: «Καλά, πόσο ψεύτες ή χαζοί ήταν οι Γερμανοί που ενώ είχαν «Φυλετικούς νόμους» και «Φυλετικά δικαστήρια» δεν είχαν δήθεν καταλάβει για το Ολοκαύτωμα;»



Τι να πω, αφού έχω πει όλα τα παραπάνω; Όποιος δε θέλει να δει και ν’ ακούσει δε θα δει και δε θ’ ακούσει. Το Νταχάου απέχει από το κέντρο του Μονάχου 15 χιλιόμετρα, όσο Ομόνοια-Κηφισιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Χμ, το παζλ συμπληρώνεται σιγά σιγά καθώς τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί κανένας πιστός ναζί δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσε την ορολογία του (ε, ναι, Εβραίου) Kurt Goldstein, από τους πρώτους που συνέλαβε το καθεστώς το 1933 (πράγμα που ίσως τελικά έσωσε τη ζωή ενός σπουδαίου επιστήμονα)...

Edit: Παρατηρώ τώρα ότι το βιβλίο που λινκάρισες, Earion, δεν αναφέρεται στη βιβλιογραφία του K.G. ούτε στην αγγλική ούτε στη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια. Είναι συνωνυμία; Είναι αποκηρυγμένο; Τι περιεχόμενο έχει άραγε; Πώς να καταλάβεις από τα snippets;


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2015)

Μάλλον συνωνυμία. Το _Περί φυλετικής υγιεινής_ εκδόθηκε στο Βερολίνο (Springer) το 1913 (βλ. εδώ). Ο δικός σου τότε σπούδαζε στο Μπρεσλάου με τον Βέρνικε. Ο δικός μου δημοσίευσε μόνο δύο βιβλία. Τα περιεχόμενα του _Über Rassenhygiene_ εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Earion said:


> Μάλλον συνωνυμία. [...] Τα περιεχόμενα του _Über Rassenhygiene_ εδώ.


Ναι, τα περιεχόμενα δείχνουν ένα άθλιο ρατσιστικό πράγμα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 28, 2015)

Προσωπικά, στο δίλημμα ορολογική "φυλετικοποίηση" των ναζιστικών ευφημισμών vs. κυριολεκτική απόδοσή τους (σε συμφωνία με το πρωτότυπο), θα έπαιρνα θέση κάπου στα μισά. Κάποιοι όροι μετά βίας συγκαλύπτονταν ήδη τότε (πόσο μάλλον τώρα), οπότε το "φυλετικός,-ή,-ό" θα τους ταίριαζε χωρίς αναχρονισμό (έτσι, νομίζω, το _Erbgesundheit_, χωρίς πάντως να βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά). Κάποιοι άλλοι συγκαλύπτονταν πιο αποτελεσματικά τότε, όπως άλλωστε και τώρα: αυτό το _Ahnenerbe_ ήταν όντως μια υπηρεσία με αποστολή την αρχαιολογική αποθέωση της "ινδογερμανικότητας" (ή, βαθμηδόν, σκέτο της "γερμανικότητας"), πρόγραμμα καταφανώς ρατσιστικό, που σκεπαζόταν ωστόσο από διάφορες "επιστημονικές" ανασκαφές και ιστορίες/θεωρίες γι' αγρίους (σήμερα π.χ. σκεφτόμαστε κατ' αναλογία τη "δωρικότητα" του ναζιστικού χαιρετισμού ή κάποια άλλη παρεμφερή μπαλαφάρα των αβγών ή/και των ομοίων τους). Σε κάτι τέτοια, η κυριολεκτική απόδοση μάλλον ταιριάζει περισσότερο, για να ριχτεί φως και στο ίδιο το ρατσιστικό "σκεπτικό" (ούτως ειπείν): να καταλάβει δηλαδή ο αναγνώστης ότι ο φυλετισμός δεν ήταν/είναι σκέτη βιολογία, ήταν/είναι κι άλλα πράγματα, όπως προγονολατρεία, αρχαιολογία για ηλίθιους (ή/και άμεσα εμπνευσμένη από τη μεγάλη των ναζί σχολή...), μυθολογικά φαντασιοκοπήματα κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2015)

rogne said:


> Σε κάτι τέτοια, η κυριολεκτική απόδοση μάλλον ταιριάζει περισσότερο, για να ριχτεί φως και στο ίδιο το ρατσιστικό "σκεπτικό" (ούτως ειπείν): να καταλάβει δηλαδή ο αναγνώστης ότι ο φυλετισμός δεν ήταν/είναι σκέτη βιολογία, ήταν/είναι κι άλλα πράγματα, όπως προγονολατρεία, αρχαιολογία για ηλίθιους (ή/και άμεσα εμπνευσμένη από τη μεγάλη των ναζί σχολή...), μυθολογικά φαντασιοκοπήματα κλπ.



Πολύ σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Το +1 μου


----------



## Earion (Nov 29, 2015)

Άντε κι άλλο ένα (τελευταίο; ), να δώσουμε τέλος στα βάσανα: το ινστιτούτο Kaiser-Wilhelm-Institut für Anthropologie, *menschliche Erblehre* und Eugenik (KWI-A), έτος ιδρύσεως 1927, μεταφράζεται στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια ως Kaiser Wilhelm Institute of Anthropology, *Human Heredity*, and Eugenics, και το ίδιο και στη γαλλική : Institut Kaiser-Wilhelm d'anthropologie, d’*hérédité humaine* et d'eugénisme. Στο βιβλίο όμως του Robert Proctor, που ανέφερα στο #14 (_Racial Hygiene- Medicine under the Nazis_), ο συγγραφέας το μεταφράζει Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Anthropology, *Human Genetics*, and Eugenics. Άρα Erblehre, Heredity και Genetics συνώνυμα.

EDIT.

Έλα, το βρήκα: 

Robert Proctor. _Racial Hygiene- Medicine under the Nazis_. Harvard University Press, 1988.
V. drew attention to the wealth of new words that had been added to the German vocabulary as a result of racial hygiene: there were _Erbkartei_ (genetic files) and the _Erbklinik_ (genetic clinics); people spoke of _Erbgesundheit_ (genetic health), _Erbleiden_ (genetic illness), and _Erbkrankheit_ (genetic disease). There were the new sciences of _Erblehre_ (genetics) and of _Erbrecht_ (genetic law); there was the _Erbartz_ (genetic doctor) and the student of _Erbpathologiue_ (genetic pathology). There were the _Erbgesundheitsgerichte_ (genetic health courts), the _Erbämter_ (genetic officials), and the _Erbkammern_ (genetic chambers); there were _Erbsünde_ (genetic pollution) and the new _Erbhöfe_ (hereditary farms). The term _Erblehre _(genetics) itself, ... was coined by Eugen Fischer in 1926 with the establishment of his Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Anthropology, Human genetics (Erblehre), and Eugenics.
... 
The first genetic health court met on March 15, 1934 in Berlin (σ. 106).

Στη σ. 103 έχει πίνακα με τη ναζιστική ρατσιστική νομοθεσία.

Επειδή εγώ έστρεψα τη συζήτηση (#2) μακριά από το προφανές (_γενετική υγεία_), σε μένα πέφτει να το διορθώσω: *δικαστήρια γενετικής υγείας* λοιπόν, όπως και στην (διορθωμένη τώρα) ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια.


----------

